# Cabazon outlet near Palm Springs or Ontario Mills



## singrsling (May 8, 2010)

anyone been to those outlets lately?  Heading to Palm Springs today and would love to stop at either one,. I think I can convince my sister to stop at Onatio Mills since it's in the Saks Off outlet. She loves clothes but is not heavily into makeup.

TIA!!


----------

